# Merlin, Blue Merle Border Collie, 2 yrs old, Male



## kymmwhite (Jun 30, 2009)

Please meet gorgeous Merlin! Merlin is a two year old blue merle border collie, who has been neutered, vaccinated, wormed, deflead and microchipped.
Merlin was found tied to railings in london, and taken to a local vets.

Merlin adores his toys and a ball, and is great with other dogs. He is the most affectionate, soppy dog who loves cuddles! He bonds very quickly with his primary carer. Merlin is strong on the lead, but super intelligent and learns quickly, so more lead training will overcome this.
He is clean in his kennel which he shares with other dogs, and is not destructive.
He is good off lead and recently attended our fundraising dog walk. He was off lead for three hours with 30 other dogs, without any problems at all. He also loved swimming in the lake!
He travels well in the car.

Merlin is a really good natured dog who is desperate to please you, and to be loved! i absolutely adore him, and know he will be a great addition to his new family.

A home with children aged 8 plus, as we do not know if he has lived with children before, would be best, and a home without cats. He would fine to live with other dogs, and would benefit from an active home, maybe someone looking to do agility, flyball etc, to keep him stimulated.

If you could be the new start Merlin is looking for, please call Kymm on 07886 620009 or email [email protected]


----------



## kymmwhite (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi All,

Merlin has now been re-homed, many thanks!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

He is beautiful! glad he has a home 
xxx


----------

